
Ask HN: Do you say "Sequel" or SQL? - dvt
People that I've worked with (as well as a number of past professors) use "Sequel" when referring to the database (not a movie).<p>I know it's fairly common, but it really bugs the hell out of me.
======
cafard
MySequel, Microsoft Sequel Server, Oracle SequelDeveloper (which now you
mention it does sound like Hollywood), T-Sequel, but PL/EssCueEll. For Oracle
SQL*Plus, I think I go back and forth. Odd and inconsistent, I agree.

Why does it bug you?

~~~
dvt
Because it's (often) spelled SQL (e.g. MySQL). But yeah, inconsistency.

At least we don't deal with inconsistencies in too many places as software
developers. /sarcasm

------
bifrost
I abbreviate more often than not, I'm early 30s. Most of my communication
regarding databases happens online anyways so I tend to write out "SQL" or
"RDBMS" a fair amount. In verbal conversation I might say "My Sequel" but I
usally refer to Postgres as "PG". IMHO they're minor differences in the
vernacular.

~~~
amikazmi
For some reason I couldn't remember how to say Postgres and used "Pos-gststs-
something" a few times, so I kept it afterwords :)

------
staunch
These are the things that stopped bothering me at some point along the way. I
still prefer SQL to Sequel, and in general prefer acronyms to be spelled out,
but at the end of the day it _really_ doesn't matter.

In all techno-religious matters you're better off just embracing the variety.

~~~
stevekemp
Pretty much agree, with the massive exception that I used to work with a bloke
who pronounced "HTML" (which I spell out) as "h-timmell". That drove me mad.

------
throwaway1979
I say sequel when talking about the language. I'm in my early 30s for
reference.

I say relational database when I want to talk about the DB itself to
distinguish it from the others :)

Btw ... the reason it is common is because sequel used to be a predecessor to
SQL.

------
Skoofoo
SQL actually first started out as SEQUEL and then was changed due to trademark
issues, so calling it "sequel" is not all that incorrect.

~~~
memracom
The way I remember it from Date's db book way back in the late 70's, is that
first there was QUEL which stood for QUEry Language. The follow-on improved
product was SEQUEL which stood for Structured English QUEry Language and
attempted to be more like grammatical english (following on from the concepts
of COBOL). The intention was that management (probably accountants) would be
able to use this query language themselves to check up on what the programmers
had put in the DB. This was then commercialized under the name SQL partly
because it was a follow-on improved version of SEQUEL and partly because TLA's
were very marketable. Somehow it ended up being used as an interface language
for talking to DBs and management never used it at all. I say SQL, of course.

------
27182818284
It is less syllables while conveying the same idea. Stop letting it bug you
and use the version you prefer. It isn't worth the mental energy.

~~~
t0
I have it down to one syllable. Skwull.

~~~
27182818284
That works as long as people get it.

------
mildavw
Lately, we've been using the incredibly poorly named Ruby ORM Sequel.

Since, in our office, SQL rhymes with "equal," Sequel rhymes with either "seek
well" or "neck will".

Oi.

------
xauronx
I say Microsoft sequel server to non-techies(but M-S-S-Q-L to people who know
what it is), and MyS-Q-L always.

------
LarryMade2
people using "sequel" used to be a good indication they were more familiar
with Microsoft SQL server, as a lot of the promotion for it pronounced sequel;
where most other SQL admins went with the more formal S.Q.L. pronunciation.

------
kalefranz
It's sequel and know-sequel for me too. Another early 30s.

------
hashtree
Sequel, for the same reason I say fibee for FBI. Oh, wait.

